

9 Lessons Learned From Founders At Work - drm237
http://www.instigatorblog.com/9-lessons-learned-from-founders-at-work/2007/08/07/
Founders at Work is a great book for anyone working on a startup or thinking about doing so.
======
adamdoupe
I absolutely loved this book, it gave incredible insight into successful
entrepreneurs. A recommended read for everyone on YC.news (Although I'm sure
you knew that already).

